# Pashmina's Thread!



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

We brought home Mina last night! I do not have any photo's that we took of her because she was very scared and it was late. We got her settled in and let her be! But I do have photos that her previous owner took that I stole off her facebook.  So here is Pashmina Marshmallow! (Idk if that is going to stick as her middle name, but it was her old name haha). She is much thinner and quicker than Diggory! Her paws are smaller too, and her quills feel different. Like they're thinner. It is interesting to see how much two hogs can differ, especially when they're from the same litter!


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Congrats! She's so cute


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She is so cute! More pics please!


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

What a gorgeous name for a gorgeous little girl.
Pashmina, love it! I might have to steal it someday (;
And do post more pictures of her! She's quite the beaut!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's precious!! Can't wait to hear all about her.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a little angel!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I love her furry little brow!  So adorable! Sqwee! Can't wait to see more pictures of your new one! Congrats!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Got more photos of Paschmina finally. (Guess we're spelling it with a c now. I keep telling him thats weird but he insists and its his hedgehog lol.) She's still timid as heck, but she's improving immensely each day.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

These two are my favorite


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Those are adorable pics! Nothin cuter than a hedgie with their human mummies and daddies! >.> cept maybe hoglets, but to be honest I dont think anyone can resist hoglets :lol:


----------

